# Kanthal 28 Gauge



## PuffingCrow (20/5/14)

Where local can I get 28 gauge Kanthal wire, al local websites are out of stock?


----------



## Derick (20/5/14)

We have stock
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/RBA/Kanthal-resistance-wire?product_id=126

Sorry, bit of a glitch and it listed as out of stock - back now


----------



## dragontw (20/5/14)

I just looked at the 28 gauge Kanthal wire yesterday and saw it showed out of stock when I placed my order for the PG & VG from you guys. Oh well good to know. Will grab some on the next order.


----------



## Derick (20/5/14)

dragontw said:


> I just looked at the 28 gauge Kanthal wire yesterday and saw it showed out of stock when I placed my order for the PG & VG from you guys. Oh well good to know. Will grab some on the next order.


Sorry about that - usually we are never out of stock of kanthal, but from time to time we run out of empty spools for it


----------



## PuffingCrow (21/5/14)

@Derick thanks for the quick reply will get some from you soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (27/5/14)

anybody stock the 100ft spindles?


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

Try these guys http://industrialalloys.co.za/elements.html


----------



## Hein510 (27/5/14)

Alex said:


> Try these guys http://industrialalloys.co.za/elements.html


I did, they were telling me its so much per kg and they cant tell me how many ft a kg is! and damn I think a Kg will last forever


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

Hein510 said:


> I did, they were telling me its so much per kg and they cant tell me how many ft a kg is! and damn I think a Kg will last forever



Try them again, they do sell it per metre now. I've been to see their warehouse. They have .3 and .2mm available.


----------



## ET (27/5/14)

if my internet research was right, roughly 1.8 km's worth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (27/5/14)

Hein510 said:


> anybody stock the 100ft spindles?


We can do 100m for you, or 30m (which is around 100ft) , but we just need a day or so, as I would have to make a spool to take all of that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (27/5/14)

Derick said:


> We can do 100m for you, or 30m (which is around 100ft) , but we just need a day or so, as I would have to make a spool to take all of that


What would the price be @Derick


----------



## Derick (27/5/14)

Riaz said:


> What would the price be @Derick


it's 12.99 p/m, but 10 and 100 has different price points
10m or more is 9.99 p/m
100m or more is 7.99 p/m

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/RBA/Kanthal-resistance-wire/Kanthal-28g

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (27/5/14)

Derick said:


> it's 12.99 p/m, but 10 and 100 has different price points
> 10m or more is 9.99 p/m
> 100m or more is 7.99 p/m
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/RBA/Kanthal-resistance-wire/Kanthal-28g


I think I'll add in a 30m price point too, as 100ft (30m) is a popular length


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

Derick said:


> I think I'll add in a 30m price point too, as 100ft (30m) is a popular length



Excellent pricing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (27/5/14)

Derick said:


> I think I'll add in a 30m price point too, as 100ft (30m) is a popular length


Ok price is now
1-9m @ R12.99
10-29 @ R9.99
30-99 @ R8.99
100+ @ 7.99

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (28/5/14)

@Derick 

Thank you Very Much excellent service I ordered my 28 gauge yesterday, threw in 1 x Dulce De Leche (OMG VERY NICE) just received it about 10 min ago.

You guys rock!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (28/5/14)

Awesome! Yep that DDL is pretty friggin awesome. I can see that becoming the best seller easily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/5/14)

Derick said:


> Awesome! Yep that DDL is pretty friggin awesome. I can see that becoming the best seller easily


How does your juice operate on 0.5 ohm @Derick ?


----------



## Derick (28/5/14)

TylerD said:


> How does your juice operate on 0.5 ohm @Derick ?


I have not tried it that low, but it is 50/50 so it should handle it. We will bring some free samples to the vapemeet, so then you can give it a go and let us know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (28/5/14)

Derick said:


> I have not tried it that low, but it is 50/50 so it should handle it. We will bring some free samples to the vapemeet, so then you can give it a go and let us know


Cool stuff. Thanks Derick


----------

